# vsftpd install



## ignoramus (Feb 20, 2022)

```
sudo pkg install vsftpd
Password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'vsftpd' have been found in the repositories
```
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????????????


----------



## tingo (Feb 20, 2022)

Sometimes, a package fails to build on a certain architecture and release for some reason. This can lead to missing packages for a time. For people running the quarterly package set this is even more annoying. This is how you check which package set you are using

```
root@kg-core1:~ # pkg -vv | grep url
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly",
```


----------



## ignoramus (Feb 20, 2022)

Hi, I did it, here is the result:
$ sudo pkg -vv | grep url
   url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly",


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 21, 2022)

From the same opening poster (I flagged post 1 here for a move):









						vsftpd install error
					

I  tryied to install vsftpd from ports here is the result:  /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd]$ sudo make install clean                  ┌──────────────────────────── vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2 ──────────────────────────────┐            │ ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Ports ≠ packages, but my gut feeling is that there'll be less duplication of effort, and a more coherent resolution, if the two topics can be merged.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 21, 2022)

ignoramus said:


> ```
> $ freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU
> 13.0-RELEASE
> 13.0-RELEASE
> ...



According to FreshPorts we do have packages for both quarterly *and* latest for `FreeBSD:13:amd64`:

<https://www.freshports.org/ftp/vsftpd/#packages>

ignoramus does the command below succeed, for you?

`sudo pkg update --force`

When you visit <https://pkg.freebsd.org/> in a web browser, which mirror is shown, geographically, near the head of the page?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 21, 2022)

It actually depends how it get written and it seems that the pkg is called vsftpd-ssl in the end :


```
doas pkg install vsftpd
Password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   2.3MB/s    00:03
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31455 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'vsftpd' have been found in the repositories
Alexander88207@Suzumiya:~ $ doas pkg install ftp/vsftpd
Password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    vsftpd-ssl: 3.0.5

Number of packages to be installed: 1

119 KiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 21, 2022)

Alexander88207 perfect. 

<https://www.freshports.org/ftp/vsftpd/#add>


----------



## mark_j (Feb 21, 2022)

ignoramus said:


> sudo pkg install vsftpd
> Password:
> Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
> FreeBSD repository is up to date.
> ...


If you have a web browser active, you can always search for ports using https://www.freshports.org. It will then tell you how to install them.
See specifically ftp/vsftpd and the multiple ways to install vsftpd (`pkg install ftp/vsftpd` OR `pkg install vsftpd-ssl`)


----------

